# FINALLY GOT PIKES PAPERS WOOOHOOO!!!



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

hey i finally got his papers and i actually recognize some of the dogs! haha Anywho, help me understand what is actually going on here. im at work but i have it with me so somebody help please


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

lol what do you need help understanding?


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

what his bloodline really is. theres alot of razors edge in there....some "woods" "pams" ....i just really need help findin out if its a "good" pedigree i guess....what's all in there


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

i've never read a pedigree,,,,,and its a 6 generation. just dont understand what all im reading is what im saying lol.:hammer::hammer:


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

hmmm, Can you scan it in by chance? or take a picture of it? I remember I couldn't find the parents on peds online.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

do you have a site that i can post it up real quick. i dont think my camera phone is going 2 do the trick.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> do you have a site that i can post it up real quick. i dont think my camera phone is going 2 do the trick.


What type of format is it in now?


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

its an adba 6 gen pedigree. its on paper


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## mom2twopups (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh goodness...that looks confusing. I am going to be of no help to you...our APBT was a rescue and had no papers, but I just had to comment on how that's a lot of info there!! I know someone will be able to help you figure it all out!!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

haha yeah kinda crazy. i look at it and


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow thats a lot of tiny words! Maybe if you rub it on your head you will absorb some lol. i'm sure someone here knows how to decipher that


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

I think it is too hard to read personally. If you can scan it and post it you will probably get the answers you are looking for.


----------



## George (Feb 25, 2009)

Here is a nice article on how to read pedigrees.
GAMEDOGS.COM Network


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

I can hardly make out the dogs in the posted ped. It's all blurry. I can make out some: Kimmar's Catt Man Roo, RE Throwin Knuckles, RE Forever Junior, RE GMJ Causin a Ruckus (not too sure on that one 'cause I can't really make it out), RE Inna Rage, RE Tequilla Sunrise, Wildside's Miss Leaky, Pam's White Path China Black, RE Purple Rose of Cairo, or at least that's what I think I see anyway, lol. I can only make out part of the last dogs. Congrats on getting Pike's papers though .


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

heres 4 parts so u can see it a little better. if you save to desktop you can zoom in.
sire

















dam


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

I still can't make out a portion of it. I do see quite a few dogs that are in my dog's ped. Wildside's Miss Leaky would be game type. I don't know, I can't see enough, my screen sucks. The first and third page are all I could make out and I think that some of what I could make out in the blurry portions has to do with seeing the dog's names a million times and some are on my dog's ped. and because of this, without being able to see them well, I can still figure them out. Zooming in on desktop only made it blurrier. Hopefully someone with better eyes and a better screen can help.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

from what i can make out he is razors edge bloodline, the other bloodlines were used to make up razors edge. at least you can say you have a 100% razors edge dog if that means anything to you. hope this helps


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

yep, pretty solid RE. Doesn't look overdone either so you should be pretty stoked


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Hee, hee, well at least I know now I got the RE dogs right.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

ill take some better pix with my digi cam. throwin knuckles is in there like 7 times lol. shortshot, razzle dazzle, causn'a ruckus, purple rose of cairo,dinero, stacking domino, all of those i had heard of before, which are pretty known r.e. dogs. as far as the other dogs i had no idea that's why i was wanting some help. to see if it was all bully dogs or if they scatterbred with some game also.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

From what I can see Pike seems to be pretty heavy bred on the razor's edge stuff with some older game stuff bred in way back like the woods and wildside's stuff which is how a lot of these lines got started .... That is probably why he is not so overdone because he goes back to a lot of the older razor's edge stuff as well.... Remember when that line first started it was pretty much to standard as far as looks and working ability. I have always thought Pike was a good looking boy! But from what I can see he is def a heavy bred razor's edge dog.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

see, that's what i was told...that he is from the "older" version of the line, which is why hes not potbelly pig bully. hell he might put on some weight....hes only 14 months. i've never had a bully dog so im clueless onto how they grow. we'll see, only thing we can do is wait


----------



## billsblues (Mar 13, 2009)

A few of the dogs are in 2 of my dogs ped.My one pup has real heavy short shot and throwin knuckels and he looks real good.and the other one has throwin knuckels to.R.E all the way


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah just looking at his pedigree from what I can see I would def say he goes back to the older razor's edge and he is pretty much a razor's edge dog ... I def do not think pike looks big and bully. I know you mentioned 1/4 gotti but I can not see any Gotti in there .. of course it's not the easiest pedigree to read this way .. But I can see a TON of razor's edge from start to finish .. Throwing Knuckles is also razor's edge as well... I would say you have yourself a pure bred razor's edge dog ... IMO


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

*thanks so much*

well, my breeder told me when i got him that he was 3/4 r.e. and 1/4 gotti. then i started researching r.e./gotti dogs.....pike didnt look like them. i mean, facial, but not the build. and i was kinda skeptical on weither i was going to be happy with his ped. i know peds dont really mean much or whatever but i was impressed by what i found. Just took the skeptics away that i had. Anywho, i'll take some better pix so u can actually SEE whats in it hehe. thanks for all that took the time to look @ post, u were rewarded with rep's :welcome::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

*some u might can see!*

heres sum that you can actually see. that was the hardest thing i have ever tried 2 take a pic of. let me know what u guys think. 
sire









dam


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxzeeshan66 (Mar 21, 2009)

now they're working


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah, all the other ones i posted i tried taking pix with my phone but you couldnt read anything that was on it lol. lemme know what u guys think, i recognize some of the dogs, but i dont know what the "woods" dogs are or any of that. if any of u have an insight that would help me its greatly appriciated


----------



## Jer_ToFK (Mar 1, 2009)

i believe the woods in that pedigree is a strain of ruffian blood since it was bred into the rowdytown back intha background ... nice ped on ur boy


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

Jer_ToFK said:


> i believe the woods in that pedigree is a strain of ruffian blood since it was bred into the rowdytown back intha background ... nice ped on ur boy


wow, thanks. so its mostly amstaff blood. like i said, thanks for the input, rep comin ur way. :cheers:


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah we do have a lot of the same dogs in the Ped.! Where did you get him from??

He's a very good looking boy!!


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

We have alot of the same dogs in our pedigree too. If you look at my photo albums and find "dogs in the pedigree", I think is what I titled it, you will see pictures of some of those dogs. Mainly the old RE dogs. Check em out.


----------

